# Candid Holiday in "Sweden" x 9 Pics



## cruise (Jul 29, 2007)

Last week we had gone on a holiday to Sweden. Blessed with a landmass about the size of Spain(5th largest country in Europe) and a population like that of London and with 60% of the country covered with forests, Sweden is considered to be the last wilderness in Europe. 

Our journey started from the capital city of Stockholm; often described the Venice of the north. It is arguably the loveliest city in Scandinavia. And what better way to start the journey from where it all began: the GAMLA STAN (old town)


----------



## sayambhu (Jul 29, 2007)

hey, good to see these places again... I was at gamlastan some months back, enjoyed the narrow streets and lanes so much ! but, to be honest to you, I felt these photographs to be more of snap-shots than creative work. there are too many technical & grammatical errors, but for memories, they'll do fine ! btw, I thought there used to be a famous candy seller on the left of the third shot.. did you find him ?


----------

